# Another Waypoint test result!



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi all,

I have a newly sodded (last summer) paspalum lawn that needs some love and support coming out of it's first winter. Any advice you can give on this soil test result would be greatly appreciated. OH...and thanks for the pro tip on using Waypoint, they are great! Cant wait to hear what you all have to say.



Thanks again,

Sean


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd get the ph down first.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

You must be close to the ocean. I'm not to familiar with paspalum, but maybe @Greendoc can provide some assistance.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I see it. You PMed me and it would not let me open and zoom the soil test results. Now I can see it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The pH looks high while the rest looks good, but I dont know what paspalum needs. I'm interested to hear what greendoc recommends.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Greendoc has been super helpful over the last month guiding me through spring transition. I am excited that I finally was able to get a soil test done. To me it seems I'm only in need of N, and with it being paspalum, I will keep that low throughout the year. Im going to try to feed monthly or bimonthly low amounts. Also going to try and keep up with the micros. I laid down 3#'s of Tiger90 when I laid the sod...and need to add more. Gonna put down another 3 pounds after aeration and another 3 in the fall.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Keep working on the pH and N in .2 lb increments every 30 days. If you collect clippings you will need more.


----------

